# Slide out Awning



## Dash D (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm thinking about getting a slide out awning. I would imagine you would need to sweep it or wash/mop it before closing, like I do my regular awning. We camp in a lot of places where there are a lot of trees and leaves etc.. so I think it would be a good idea to get one.


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

I love having an awning on mine. It's the first thing I set up when I'm done leveling. I set up some white christmas lights on the front valance of the awning which has a nice soft light at night. I sit under it when it's raining and just relax and enjoy the sound of the rain falling all around. It's great. As for cleaning, I just give it a quick sweep and a wipe down if it needs it and roll it up. At the end of the camping season I give it a good wash.


----------



## Dash D (Jan 10, 2008)

You have a slide out awning as well? I agree on the main rv awning, that is the first thing to do once the rv is setup and leveled. I am thinking about getting an awning for the slide out as well, mainly to help keep rain or leaves and stuff from gettin in the trailer when the slide is out. It has never happened before, but I dont want it to either :thumbup2:


----------



## bill0830 (Nov 16, 2007)

There really isn't much to do with the slide out awnings as they pretty much clean themselves when you bring the slide outs in. I would clean them a couple times a year for regular camping. If you are going to be set up for an extended lenght of time, I might take a look before I broght the slide in. The only time I have seen a possible problem is when it had rained a lot and then froze. The awning had water collected on it and then froze causing it to sag, but when the slide was brought in, it cleaned the ice out. Because the slide out awnings are enclosed in a spring loaded enclosure they usually keep water off along with leaves and limbs. I have 3 slides with each have a awning over them. When I had my other 5th wheel with a slide out, I had to get on top of the camper and clean the slide before I brought it in, especially if it was under or around trees. With my current camper I don't have to worry about that.


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

I know what your talking about now. I misunderstood what you meant. I don't have a slide out but I know what your talking about. Are the sides of it still open? I would think that things could still get in even with the awnings in place. Do they work well?


----------



## bill0830 (Nov 16, 2007)

I suppose something small could still get in, but it would hard as there aren't much space between the awning and the top of the slide, maybe a 2-4 inches. Unless it rains really hard and the wind blows it in, I don't think the top of the slide would get wet.


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

Like this I guess
http://www.go-rv.com/coast/do/catalog/page?dealerId=337&pageNum=252
I see how that can be useful.


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

That is a fantastic idea to have a slide out awning. I saw the pictures and the look very respectable and sharp. It's very professional looking. It stays clean, too, with the dirt and leaves sliding off. Well I guess we should get some of these for sure.


----------

